# For Meezey - Chodsky pes



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Polyxena Vigilo next to my GSD so you can compare size 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Lovely dogs , we need to see more of them


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

They really are such pretty dogs, reading up on them, their temperament seems to be great too  what super little Shep's


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh they are beautiful! I had a quick google and loved the name 'Bohemian Shepherds' that came up, too.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Mulish said:


> Oh they are beautiful! I had a quick google and loved the name 'Bohemian Shepherds' that came up, too.


In Norway they are called Bøhmisk Schäfer
In Germany they are Chodenhund or Chodenländer Hund
In Netherlands they are Boheemse Herder 
The US & Canada tend to call them Bohemian Shepherd - although only 4 or 5 in US and 1 in Canada 
The literal English translation is Chodsky dog


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Lovely pics...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What a stunning breed


----------

